# Remote access to Chromebox?



## benza435 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,
I've just been given 3x ASUS Chromeboxes, to be used for KPI displays in the office. So far so good, got them up to date and showing content, but I would like to be able to log in to each of them via my Windows machine for whatever remote maintenance may be needed.
All of the available remote access software seems to be for accessing a windows machine FROM the google machine. 
Can anybody recommend anything?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A possible idea https://gigaom.com/2015/01/15/remote-access-to-chromebook/


----------



## benza435 (Mar 9, 2009)

joeten said:


> A possible idea https://gigaom.com/2015/01/15/remote-access-to-chromebook/


Good suggestion, although I've already tried it. The limitation here (which I should have mentioned in the first post) is that someone will need to set up the remote connection locally every time. I was after something more akin to VNC or LogMeIn.
This is a frustrating project!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What about teamviewer, have you tried it.


----------

